# Font?



## Crasher (28. Januar 2002)

Also ich hab einen Font noch nicht gefunden. Bzw. ich hab ihn gefunden aber auf ner PaySite weiss jemand woher ich den Font:

"MicrogrammaD MediExte" herkriege auf fontz.de hab ich ihn nicht gefunden per google auch net ich bitte um jede hilfe. Falls ihn jemand haben sollte schickt ihn doch an <a href="mailto:mico2000@gmx.ch">Mich </a>


----------



## Avariel (28. Januar 2002)

Also ich hab mich auf Fontz.de mal umgesehen, hab allerdings die Schrift von der du redest nicht gefunden. Der Name sagt mir erstmal nix, aber wenn man wüsste wie sie aussieht hat sicher irgendwer was ähnliches.

cu
Avariel


----------



## Crasher (28. Januar 2002)

Hier mal ein bildchen


----------



## benyio (28. Januar 2002)

*sorry...*

also ich hab mal geschaut, auf meinen ganzen font-archiv-favoriten *G* 
aber es tut mir leid... ich hab sie einfach nicht finden können ! kann des sein, dass des eine speziell erstellte schriftart für irgend so einen konzern oder so war ? und die dann geschützt wurde... keine ahnung, aber wenn man sie nich auf den free-seiten findet... sorry kann ich nix machen ! 
wenn du sie hast, könntest du mir dann mal bescheid geben? danke !


----------



## Shiivva (28. Januar 2002)

microgramma ist kein Free-font.

--> http://www.myfonts.com/FontStyle5038.html


----------



## cocoon (28. Januar 2002)

*Mooooment mal,...*

...jetzt schockt mich nicht und sagt, dass ich mich strafbar mache, wenn ich die Schrift auf irgendeiner Website verwenden würde? Hatte ich zwar nicht vor, aber bisher dachte ich, das Fonts vom Urheberrecht nicht betroffen sind.


----------



## Shiivva (28. Januar 2002)

d.h. du musst microgramma vorher kaufen.
und wenn in den lizensbedingungen z.B. drin steht, dass du den font nicht für webseiten verwenden darfst, dann darfst du das auch nicht.

ist bei freefonts z.B. auch so...ich meine, wenn der hersteller des fonts nicht will, dass man ihn auf webseiten verwendet, dann muss man das akzeptieren.


----------



## Crasher (28. Januar 2002)

und was wenn evtl. einer diesen font besitzt darf ich den dan nur für ein projekt unter seinem namen verwenden?!


----------



## Psyclic (28. Januar 2002)

erm...


----------



## Shiivva (28. Januar 2002)

das war ja nicht die Frage ... ich hab den Font auch.


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Shiivva _
> *das war ja nicht die Frage ... ich hab den Font auch. *



   me²


----------



## Crasher (28. Januar 2002)

******** kake ihr ärsche *ggg*
ICh bruach ihn ja nur für nen banner oder macht ihr mir den banner?! Bitte  geht das auch?! ich geb ne skizze und die psd @psycilic es is ja dein banner kann ich dir ne skizze geben und du setztses um geht das io?!


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Januar 2002)

du hast post, hab dir eine schicke geschickte geschrieben. Voll lustig, musst mal gucken, vielleicht findest du ja ein kleines geschenk, hab eine kleine "grafik"  angehängt


----------



## Crasher (29. Januar 2002)

Danke provozieren kann ich mich auch sleber ;P
Aber ich bin heute mal schön das ding bestellen gegeangen und jetzt hab ich ihn auch ;P Scheiss PayFont mann immer zahlen die welt is ja soo ungerecht..


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Crasher _
> *Danke provozieren kann ich mich auch sleber ;P
> Aber ich bin heute mal schön das ding bestellen gegeangen und jetzt hab ich ihn auch ;P Scheiss PayFont mann immer zahlen die welt is ja soo ungerecht.. *


----------



## ephiance (29. Januar 2002)

wer hat den nich?


----------



## Crasher (29. Januar 2002)

Ich bin halt ein "spätzünder"


----------



## benyio (29. Januar 2002)

*hmm..*

ich hab ihn leider noch gar nich *G* ich sehs aber nich ein für schriftarten was zu zahlen... gibt tausen schöne free-fonts... meint ihr nich ?? bis bald
achja, hab mal was davon gehört, dass man seine eigene handschrift digitalisieren lassen kann... stimmt das ? wenn jemand mehr weiss, bitte bescheid geben  daNKE !


----------



## silence (29. Januar 2002)

*handschrift*

Ja, das geht!
Wenn du nen scanner und entsprechende software hast!
Du scannst dann einfach dein geschriebenes abc ein,
und bearbeitest das mit der Software... 
Der Rest geht von selbst!


----------



## Crasher (29. Januar 2002)

Welche software is das kennt du sie oder so?! Wäre geil...


----------



## Psyclic (29. Januar 2002)

Data Becker - Meine Handschrift....

das war eins was ich so spontan auf meiner platte gefunden hab...

ka welche es noch so gibt bzw welche besser sind...


----------



## Avariel (30. Januar 2002)

http://www.acidfonts.com/yourfont.htm            \\Da ist´n Typ der solche Handschriften per Hand zusammenbastelt. Verlangt allerdings 30 $ dafür.


----------

